# Drucker reinigen oder entsorgen?



## Lordac (21. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Okipage 8w Lite Laserdurcker der ca. 7 Jahr alt ist. In meiner alten Wohnung ist aber mit der Zeit wohl Staub reingekommen und nun sehen die ausgedruckten Seiten nicht mehr gut aus.

Lohnt es sich den Drucker zum reinigen zu bringen bzw. kann man das selbst machen, oder entsorge ich ihn besser?

Danke,

Lordac


----------



## Sash (21. November 2008)

naja neuen toner besorgen, das ding reinigen.. will nicht wissen wie teuer der toner dafür ist. da lieber für 80€ den  besten tinten/farbdrucker von canon oder so kaufen..


----------



## HeNrY (21. November 2008)

Für ~80€ gibt's nen Brother HL 2030, der macht gute Ausdrucke für's kleine Geld (hab hier so einen).


----------



## jaytech (21. November 2008)

Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe einen Okipage 8w Lite Laserdurcker der ca. 7 Jahr alt ist. In meiner alten Wohnung ist aber mit der Zeit wohl Staub reingekommen und nun sehen die ausgedruckten Seiten nicht mehr gut aus.
> 
> ...



Wie sehen die Seiten denn aus? Sind sie blass gedruckt, oder schwarze Streifen drauf? 

Wenn es sowas ist, dann ist es meistens dreck, also ich würde das ding ersteinmal reinigen am Besten sogar aussaugen und dann ma schauen ob es besser wird, wenns immer noch so ist stellt sich halt die Frage...Geld für nen Toner ausgeben oder gleich nen Tintendrucker holen...


----------



## Lordac (22. November 2008)

Hallo,

das reine Druckbild ist ok, es ist nichts blass und es sind auch keine schwarzen Streifen oder ähnliches zu sehen. Auf dem gesamten Blatt sind aber einige hellgraue Punkte/Flecken verteilt die auch unterschiedlich groß sind. Für mich sieht das nach eingebranntem Dreck/Staub aus, leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit ein Bild davon zu machen. 

Der Toner ist relativ neu bzw. es wurde damit noch nicht viel gedruckt, er hat ca. 40,- Euro gekostet. Den Drucker habe ich auch schon so gut es geht sauber gemacht und auch ausgesaugt, ohne das sich viel verändert hat. Ob ein Fachhändler da noch etwas retten kann weiß ich nicht, auf verdacht einen neuen Toner kaufen lohnt meiner Meinung nach aber auch nicht, ebensowenig ein Verkauf.

Ich denke ich werde ihn entsorgen und bei Bedarf einen neuen kaufen. 

Vielen Dank,

Lordac


----------

